

Mobile industry goes open source - vultoor
http://www.wearepropeople.com/blog/2009-11-03/mobile-industry-goes-open-source
Experts envision that The Future of the Web will be rather a combination of mobile, real-time and service oriented solutions. Mobile is already here as big players stepped into the game and made their bets on technology.
======
mihaim
go green, go opensource!

